# ABC"s of turning



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

A= Anchor, anchor the tool comfortably on the tool rest

B= Bevel,lift the tool handle slowly and ride the bevel on the turning piece without cutting

C= Cut, lift the handle slowly and roll the tool to the left or right or straight in
and start cutting, have control of the tool ,don't let the spinning wood control you, not a death grip but firm pressure so you can always react as needed

There are many ways of presenting the tool to the piece but these "basics" should be the rule for beginning turners. You will develope your own style as your skills progress and do things differently to suit your style and approach but you will always do the above in some sort of fashion.

I like the tool cutting tip to be about 1/4 inch above center. I learned the hard way and had the spinning piece take the tool and my left index finger between the piece and the tool rest and it wasn't much of a gap .It stalled the machine, my finger somehow got in the way,nearly tore it off, broke completely thru between the first and second joint and torn flesh with blood galore ,,,,,,,made a quick ER visit. It only takes a second to get hurt,when you are doing it wrong,,,,,,,,,do your research.

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"torn flesh with blood galore..."_

*OUCH! *I always told my students that if they broke a school rule they would have a visit with the front office...if they broke a safety rule, they would have a visit with the ER....the machine is going to win and then punish you no matter what. We had some close calls over those 29 years but I'm happy to say I never saw flesh hit the floor. These Mini lathes are good machines to learn on because 'if' you do get in trouble, the machine will stall before any 'major' damage is done. I would hate to see what my Powermatic would do! Good info on the tool usage...learn by doing. gb


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Very good information Dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

dicklaxt said:


> I like the tool cutting tip to be about 1/4 inch above center. I learned the hard way and had the spinning piece take the tool and my left index finger between the piece and the tool rest and it wasn't much of a gap .It stalled the machine, my finger somehow got in the way,nearly tore it off, broke completely thru between the first and second joint and torn flesh with blood galore ,,,,,,,made a quick ER visit. It only takes a second to get hurt,when you are doing it wrong,,,,,,,,,do your research.
> 
> dick


Dick, many years ago, I did same thing, almost, by sanding and did not remove the tool rest while sanding. Pulled finger between wood and tool rest when there was a square section of wood transitioning to round and lathe did not stall. The square section is what pulled my finger in and yes, it hurts at four sides hitting finger at I don't remember rpms but was fast and pulled finger out in split second but was way too late. I now always remove the tool rest with hand sanding.


----------

